# Tube Shooter with Flats



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I received this tube shooter from Bill Hays and didn't realize how versatile it was till I put flats on it. I used the tube and ball method . I love it and feels great and shoots awesome! Here is a shooting video followed by another video on how to use the ball and tube method of band attachment.

View attachment 52195







Here is the attachment method


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great video My Friend thanks for sharing ~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Treefork.

I'm going to try out that attachment too...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting as usual. Cool way to attach bands to a tube shooter.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Another beautiful frame! It doesn't seem to matter what you use lately....you just keep lighting 'em up.

Keep it going!

Todd


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice SS and shooting.

How long do the flats last with this type of attachment ?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AWESOME! You light up a match so easy!!!  I love it!!!!! That attachment looks to easy. Awesome SS too!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WATERLOGIC said:


> Nice SS and shooting.
> 
> How long do the flats last with this type of attachment ?


I honestly can't say. I banded it up took a few shots and it seemed accurate so I did the video/review. First time using this method. I'm speculating that it will at least be the same and probably more than tuck and wrap method due the the cushioning effect of the tubing. ( ie the bands are cushioned when slamming the tubes instead of the fork) I'm using tapers and getting around 500 shots using tuck/wrap.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice! thanks for the revue and video
will give it a try
Cheers


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Another gorgeous slingshot! Cool! Nice review, super shooter!

Thanks for sharing that method of band attachment too! Really clever!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shooting as always treefork, the shooter looks Killa :headbang:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That attachment method looks easy to do. Will try it out.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! I want to try flats on these also. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30623-pocket-predator-tube-shooter-subtle-but-fantastic-features/


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice shooting with a beautiful shooter!


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

nice shooting my frend


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

You one hot rippa, Mahty! Nice gun too!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow Bill makes some amazing shooters. Ur so lucky. That is gorgeous. I really like it. And great shooting Marty! U DA man!


----------

